# Netflix and Youtube HD not working-CM9 Alpha2



## ride2bhi (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello,
Having trouble getting CM9 Alpha 2 to work correctly on my TP. I have installed it many times following the instructions and have wiped my TP three times trying to get Netflix and Youtube to work. Netflix will play audio but the video screen remains black and Youtube HD returns the "There was a problem while playing Touch to retry" error. It is almost like the Hardware Video (OMX) ability brought about by Alpha 2 wasn't installed but I have literally reinstalled it 10 times. Information on my setup:

update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha2-fullofbugs.zip
update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip
moboot_0.3.5.zip
gapps-ics-20120224-signed.zip

I have flash player installed, and have cleared the cache, dalvik, and even factory reset everything and reinstalled the webos using webos doctor to get me to 3.0.5 but nothing works when it comes to Netflix and Youtube. Otherwise the os is rock solid, no dropping of wifi while being quick and fun to play with.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kabobbob (Mar 17, 2012)

Any updates? I am experiencing the same issues.


----------



## ride2bhi (Mar 4, 2012)

This problem defeated me. I have tried about 15 times to wipe my touchpad and reinstall, no luck. I am currently on a nightly build (update-cm-9.0.0-tenderloin-20120310-0500-signed.zip and gapps-ics-20120304-signed.zip) but still no luck. I was working with another member here, but my skill set is not up to the challenge and I haven't been able to find much information on the subject. It was suggested that I submit a bug report and a logcat but I haven't been able to figure it out. Hopefully someone with more computer savvy can help?


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

ride2bhi said:


> This problem defeated me. I have tried about 15 times to wipe my touchpad and reinstall, no luck. I am currently on a nightly build (update-cm-9.0.0-tenderloin-20120310-0500-signed.zip and gapps-ics-20120304-signed.zip) but still no luck. I was working with another member here, but my skill set is not up to the challenge and I haven't been able to find much information on the subject. It was suggested that I submit a bug report and a logcat but I haven't been able to figure it out. Hopefully someone with more computer savvy can help?


Have you tried uninstalling flash and reinstalling it? Elsewise no clue what to do.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## abemusmax (Nov 23, 2011)

ride2bhi said:


> This problem defeated me. I have tried about 15 times to wipe my touchpad and reinstall, no luck. I am currently on a nightly build (update-cm-9.0.0-tenderloin-20120310-0500-signed.zip and gapps-ics-20120304-signed.zip) but still no luck. I was working with another member here, but my skill set is not up to the challenge and I haven't been able to find much information on the subject. It was suggested that I submit a bug report and a logcat but I haven't been able to figure it out. Hopefully someone with more computer savvy can help?


Yeah try a fresh install again, I've been using Netflix and YouTube since Alpha 2 came out and it works fine for me.


----------



## ride2bhi (Mar 4, 2012)

pgzerwer2 said:


> Have you tried uninstalling flash and reinstalling it? Elsewise no clue what to do.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Many, many times. I tried one more time just in case, still no luck.


----------



## ride2bhi (Mar 4, 2012)

abemusmax said:


> Yeah try a fresh install again, I've been using Netflix and YouTube since Alpha 2 came out and it works fine for me.


Doesn't seem to help. I have formatted and reinstalled this thing literally 15 times but no luck. The last time was two nights ago where I formatted every option in Moboot, then did a factory reset in WebOS, and then did WebOsDoctor reset. Nothing seems to work.


----------



## Wyogreen (Mar 17, 2012)

I had the same problem, couldn't get it to work at all. What finally worked for me, was first installing the Alpha 0.6, then installing Flash, and THEN doing the upgrade to Alpha 2. Any other order, and it didn't work for me.


----------



## ride2bhi (Mar 4, 2012)

Wyogreen said:


> I had the same problem, couldn't get it to work at all. What finally worked for me, was first installing the Alpha 0.6, then installing Flash, and THEN doing the upgrade to Alpha 2. Any other order, and it didn't work for me.


I was excited to read your post and tried this immediately. ACMEuninstalled CM9 Alpha 2, factory reset in WebOS, and did a webosdoctor factory reset. I then got webos up and running and enabled developer mode. I then installed Alpha 0.6 using ACMEinstaller2 and GAPPS. Once it was up and running, I installed flash player. I then upgraded to Alpha 2 using the bootloader. Once again, no luck. For some reason the Hardware Decoder just doesn't want to work. I tested this using MX Video Player. When I tried to select H/W Decoder, it would let me select it, but then say it wasn't available and then the option was grayed out. Thanks for the tip, but still having problems...


----------



## imanalien (Mar 14, 2012)

i ave to say i loved cm7and everything worked. i did not want to install ics but i am more than happy i did. my opinion would be is to install the Classicnerd Rom. its flawless. youtube hd and video prob will b fixed soon. til then if i really want video that dosnt work in ics i just use webos. not a big deal. my opinion.


----------



## scariola (Nov 2, 2011)

ride2bhi said:


> I was excited to read your post and tried this immediately. ACMEuninstalled CM9 Alpha 2, factory reset in WebOS, and did a webosdoctor factory reset. I then got webos up and running and enabled developer mode. I then installed Alpha 0.6 using ACMEinstaller2 and GAPPS. Once it was up and running, I installed flash player. I then upgraded to Alpha 2 using the bootloader. Once again, no luck. For some reason the Hardware Decoder just doesn't want to work. I tested this using MX Video Player. When I tried to select H/W Decoder, it would let me select it, but then say it wasn't available and then the option was grayed out. Thanks for the tip, but still having problems...


Perhaps try installing the alpha 2 zip through cwm recovery, instead of using acme. Should only use acme to install moboot and cwm.

Just wipe data factory reset in clockwork, wipe system under mounts, wipe dalvich under advanced. Install alpha2 zip and Flash the gapps also after.

Also there's a thread which says mx has problems depending on the file. Try diceplayer, bs player, rockplayer maybe to test hw decoding.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaDraGun (Mar 22, 2012)

Netflix app works for me but it looks like crap. Its better if I open up splashtop and stream Netflix from the browser on my pc! 
Dunno why the poor quality, maybe it thinks I'm using a phone with a small screen?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## ride2bhi (Mar 4, 2012)

scariola said:


> Perhaps try installing the alpha 2 zip through cwm recovery, instead of using acme. Should only use acme to install moboot and cwm.
> 
> Just wipe data factory reset in clockwork, wipe system under mounts, wipe dalvich under advanced. Install alpha2 zip and Flash the gapps also after.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay in responding. I had tried your advice before but figured I would give it a shot again, still no luck. I will try the other players but I am having trouble finding content that would properly test the HW decoding. I tried some trailers from the Apple Quicktime site, but do you know of another place to get HD video files for test?

Still neither Netflix or Youtube are working...


----------



## bccbryan (Aug 23, 2011)

Is this still an issue? Have you tried the official and unofficial nightly?


----------

